# Let's Play Pokemon White 2 - Japanese



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 22, 2012)

Heyyyy 

I wont use any translation or whatsoever. Kills the fun for me.
Here is part 1  Sorry about the screaming at the start -.-

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXMsEVa5f1U


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

But no one will understand the story.

And Pokemon is a fucking horrific choice for a let's play.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 22, 2012)

I like blind playthroughs


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> But no one will understand the story.
> 
> And Pokemon is a fucking horrific choice for a let's play.


its not worst than mass efect


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> I like blind playthroughs



But why Pokemon? I've said several times why Pokemon is fucking horrid for an LP. Why don't you listen to me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > I like blind playthroughs
> ...


I told him the same. 
He just doesn't wanna listen 

Horror games make the best.


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

He will forever do Pokemon LPs and date cheap women.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> He will forever do Pokemon LPs and date *cheap women.*


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 22, 2012)

i will dont care for women until 18 years... even though the girls of my class like me....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a bad idea, a Japanese Pokemon LP. There are better choices for LPs.



weavile001 said:


> i will dont care for women until 18 years... even though the girls of my class like me....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsT4vHB3tYc


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 23, 2012)

Part 3


Part 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rFQ9VfGyu8


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 23, 2012)

Spoiler



The Password for the electro barrier in the Plasma ship post Shizui is the opposite of the two shown legendaries name in Japanese to the version you are playing, so White 2 would be Zekrom and Reshiram for Black 2.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Password for the electro barrier in the Plasma ship post Shizui is the opposite of the two shown legendaries name in Japanese to the version you are playing, so White 2 would be Zekrom and Reshiram for Black 2.


huh no idea what you are talking about.
will get there eventually o.o


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck typing that out in katakana T


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 23, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Good luck typing that out in katakana T


Should be fine  could take time lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2012)

Part 5

Part 6

Part 7

Par t8

Part 9

Part 10


----------

